# I've been kissed!



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I have an older rescue, Jack, a badly abused dog who has been with us for 3 years. We got Bailey, our golden boy, as a puppy 2 years ago. Bailey is a bundle of energy and sweetness. He is our Peter Pan dog who doesn't want to grow up. Jack had many issues when he came to us. In addition to this he was not affectionate nor did he know how to play. Over the last 2 years Bailey has worn down the walls Jack had built around himself as a means of self protection. It began very slowly with Jack starting to play with Bailey. Over the last year it has blossomed into the two of them being inseparable and, as a result, Jack has become an affectionate dog who is also now into mischief. He and Bailey are the dynamic duo in our house. What mischief one doesn't think of the other will. I never thought 2 years ago that these changes in Jack would happen but they have and I believe it is the result of the influence of that little golden puppy we brought home 2 years ago. Sometimes I think it takes another dog to help heal the "broken" ones.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

What a beautiful story, thank you for sharing. I just love rescue stories with happy endings.

It's funny the 2 girls that lived together (before I got them) never did play much. But guessing the puppy (Sipsy) brings out the mother in Ghillie. They have really helped each other... I'm sure Ghillie's mothering is part of the reason Sipsy is so good and was such an easy puppy. While Sipsy gives Ghillie courage and a feeling of safe.

Ghillie has never really shown affection, little more than being in the same room and always looked so sad. She must have really missed her home & Dave the kennel guy. I still remember the day I picked her up, the breeder has secluded acreage with a pond. When the breeder saw her freshly groomed dog running for the muddy pond she called Ghillie to her. I will always remember how excited the breeder was, running inside to tell her husband how the dog came when she called her. My 1st thought is... this is the 1st occasion you have had to call the dog to you in 3.5 years! I knew then this was going to be a challenge. But this was her home and where Ghillie felt safe.

I'm happy to know she is finding some peace in her golden years (she is over 8 now) and doesn't have to pass feeling alone and sad. Still waiting for the pain to leave her eyes but maybe this is a breakthrough for her.


----------



## hoffmalr (Feb 19, 2016)

This is wonderful!


----------

